# Perform CCL Lathe



## Tomsk (25 Aug 2012)

Hi all

I'm reviewing members lathes as part of research for my own purchase having given up on the idea of renovating my old Ortan. Am I somewhere correct in thinking that the older Perform CCL is basically the same as the current Axminster AWVSL range?

If so which chuck would CCL / AWVSL owners recommend as the ideal? K10 with O'Donnell jaws?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## CHJ (25 Aug 2012)

No you have got your letter designations crossed somewhere I think.

The perform ccl was of the same pattern as the current AWVSL900


----------



## Tomsk (25 Aug 2012)

I had better clarify, by AWVSL range, I meant Axminster AWVSL900 and AWVSL1000. I ought to blame Axminster for not having enough difference in their numbering system, alas it was me!

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Richard Findley (25 Aug 2012)

Hi Tom

I think the CCL was the same castings as the 900 although I believe there was better bearings in the Axi version. You won't go far wrong with the K10, I had one for years using mostly the standard 'C' jaws and it is a great bit of kit. 

HTH

Richard


----------



## wabbitpoo (26 Aug 2012)

I have a Perform CCL - its OK but if you feel you are going to keep at this hobby, I'd get a better made one. It's all a bit flimsy, badly put together and all in all not that great as a work-horse. Problems are too numerous to mention here.

Just my 2p


----------



## Tomsk (26 Aug 2012)

Thanks 'Wabbitpoo' - 

It's such a big jump financially from what I thought was the upper end of the 'hobby' lathes to the lower end of the 'trade' ones (after the purchase of chucks etc). Looking back through the forums it appears that the CCL's and AXI's are relatively popular second hand so I was hoping that I would be buying something good enough to keep me going until I could justify (to myself) the move up to something much better. This is the way that I have built up the rest of my workshop over a number of years. I try to avoid the 'by cheap by twice' scenario, but sometimes I do have to scale upwards...

Cheers

Tom


----------



## wabbitpoo (26 Aug 2012)

I believe the Performs are Chinese-made equivalents, but I could be wrong. Certainly I seem to recall the appearance is v similar, as well as functionality.

Its things like poorly aligned centres, crappy pully systems, motors which wont spin-up when cold, etc. Like I said, mine was fine to get me started but I really wish I could have a better one with better speed control and a bit more grunt and less flimsiness.


----------



## Tomsk (26 Aug 2012)

I was looking at the AWVSL1000 model due it's larger motor (750W), but that I guess would only put more stress on 'flimsy' bits  

There seems to be good recommendations for the next model up in the Axminster range, AW1416VS, with it's variable speed etc, but this will be adding at about £500 to the cost. Of more concern to me however are the reports of high pitched whines from inverters. I suffer terribly with a form tinnitus and I feel this would just drive me (further :shock: ) round the bend!

Tom


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2012)

Page One to most of Page Ten items in my Bits and Pieces gallery were produced on a Perform CCL, and I know it had a life after me with another turner.
Basically as far as I could determine the components for the perform and the 'white' versions came from a similar source, the quality specification or component batch selection being the only difference between the price points, parts were definitely interchangeable.

If you find an old yellow CCL or the next model up that has been regularly serviced then it should be fine for 12months use at least.
Main problems will be due to :-
failure to keep motor shaft lubricated
failure to keep headstock area clear of dust.
failure to check all grub screws etc. for tightness.

Supplied motor run capacitor prone to short life,

In other words they need a bit of TLC.
If well used then main headstock bearings may benefit from replacement.


----------



## Tomsk (26 Aug 2012)

Hi Chas

Are you suggesting that I would be better investing in a second user Perform CCL than a new Axminster branded model? That isn't a route that I had considered. I had assumed (oh dear 'Ass U Me') that the current one would be at least a minor improvement, especially with an earlier comment about improved bearings...

Incidentally, what did you change to after Page 10?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2012)

No I'm not suggesting that you should necessarily buy second user, but if you are on limited budget then it is an option.
The country must be awash with the Axi and various other branded versions of that basic pattern.

Main thing to consider with whatever you go for is to give due priority to spindle thread specification, making sure it is a popular and a current main stream pattern. Then you have a measure of future proofing by being able to transfer chucks etc. forward.



Tomsk":2skq37qg said:


> Incidentally, what did you change to after Page 10?
> Tom


Something a little more robust


----------



## graduate_owner (27 Aug 2012)

Hi Tom,
just to add a few personal observations to your forum entry:-

bear in mind that Axminster usually describe their 'Perform' range of tools as 'hobby', so perhaps you shouldn't expect too much from them. Personally I've always saved up a bit more and gone for the next range up (trade).

As you are aware, chucks, jaws etc are so expensive that you can easily spend more on such kit than the original cost of the lathe. This is bad enough if you keep the lathe, but if you later decide to upgrade and the chucks don't fit the new lathe, then you can really waste some money.
So if I was starting from scratch, my route would be to go for a second hand quality lathe which (as someone suggested) has a really common spindle thread (do some regular checks on eAuctions and you'll see what's commonly available). That means if you then upgrade, you have a good chance of keeping your chucks for the new lathe. 

I bought a Myford ML8 years ago to replace my (embarrassment sets in here) Black + Decker lathe!! attachment which was truly awful, not least because the cooling air from he drill blows straight in the face. I have so often wished the threads were the same as Record - I would have a much better selection of kit by now if that were the case. However when I bought the ML8 there was no Internet, let alone eAuctions!!

I recently added a Union Graduate bowl lathe to my workshop because I wanted a really solid bowl lathe (and I saw this one which was very reasonably priced). However the spindle size is not at all common (1 1/2" x 6tpi) and adapters to allow interchangeability are, it seems, not available for my combination of kit. So I think I'm going to have to invest in a brand new chuck - costing nearly as much as the lathe. The good news is (from what I understand) the threads are cut so as to fit both left hand and right hand sides of the headstock so if ever I sort out an inboard bed system, I won't need to buy another chuck. 

Anyhow good luck in your quest for a lathe, and whatever you decide, I hope you derive great enjoyment from your investment.
K


----------



## Tomsk (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks for every ones comments so far. 

Firstly I have had a discussion with the family banker, and she has agreed that a little more can be slipped in to the workshop upgrade fund (it currently has to pay for a P/T upgrade, new floor and all round damp proofing and insulation of the garage). I believe she has a secret hankering to turn pens on the quiet and if these keeps her happy so be it!

I have considered the second hand market and I have also considered finding a new 'engine' to suit the stock of the big old Ortan lathe that has been sat gathering dust in the garage for quite a few years. My reluctance to pursue either of these options is availability of spares and future 'engineering' problems. I am currently quite able to carry out most tasks, however I have health problems that can disable me for periods of time. I want a machine that is going to work when I want it to work. I don't want to be spending my workshop time tinkering and repairing machines, much as I currently enjoy that process. I should also say that the family banker is reluctant to add funds for a second hand machine that could end up with me becoming frustrated and then taking that frustration out on her! And finally on this part of the subject, I rarely see anything advertised within my area (I can not travel far) of any quality within the second hand market.

Moving forward, I could now perhaps look to the purchase of something similar to a Record CL3. I understand that the motor can be upgraded (at an unhealthy price) in the future to a variable speed.

Any comments on this welcomed! Is there a machine that anyone would recommend as an alternative, yet similar in price and scope, to the CL3?

Cheers

Tom


----------

